# Xfr pipe



## Leafzfan (Dec 1, 2014)

How are you guys cutting xfr pipe? I've been told cutting with abs cutters leave the ends un-uniformed and creates potential for leaks


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

What does the manufacturer suggest?


----------



## Leafzfan (Dec 1, 2014)

That's what I'm trying to find out, if I knew I wouldn't have asked here. Checked their website and their app but not seeing anything


----------



## Leafzfan (Dec 1, 2014)

Well I think I've found my answer, here's what I found if anyone else was curious

PVC XFR
3 METHODS CUTTING PVC XFR


Method 1 Cutting with a Hacksaw
The most basic and most widely used tool is the hacksaw. It is used to make more detailed cuts or simple adjustments.
Mark your PVC where the cut is required. 
Saw through the pipe. Be sure to watch cut and don’t let the saw drift. Doing so will create a straight, even cut.

Method 2 Cutting with a PVC or Plastic Pipe Cutter
There are two kinds of PVC pipe cutters: scissor style and ratcheting style. Scissor style pipe cutters are ideal for 1/2” to 1” PVC pipe. The plastic pipe cutter will work for larger sized pipes, however it will take additional lower arm and hand strength.
Place the pipe into the half-moon shaped lower part of the cutter.
Squeeze the blade down onto it until it is cut. For larger pipe a ratcheting style pipe-cutter is used. It uses 
ratcheting action to slowly go through the pipe, and uses less arm strength.

Method 3 Cutting with a Miter Saw
A miter saw can be used for PVC projects that require many specific, detailed cuts. Use a standard 10 Tooth per Inch (TPI) wood blade.
Place the PVC pipe under the blade where you marked your cut.
Secure pipe with a work clamp, start the blade and bring it down at a fairly slow to medium speed.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I used a miter, sawzall and ridgid Tubing cutter. With the tubing cutter you just have to remember to take a knife to the little lip formed on the cut edge or with 3" and up it will not fully engage.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Use a chop saw and an outer edge reamer.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Ratchet cutter for. 2" and under if warm. Ridgid tube cutter then a nice double bevel with a grinder


----------

